# cost comparison



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey,
Anyone know what it will cost for a culinary education? The tuition, books, other fees? I am in Dallas and was researching if the "ivy school" are same in each region. I would love to go to FCI in New York but the cost of living would already eat me alive. CC, Art of inst, Le Cordon Bleu, etc.


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Look around for the other threads on this subject. There has been a lot of conversation about it. Short answer, about $6,000 for a good community college program up to about $42,000 for the big name schools. Go for the Community college route. They teach basically the same curriculum as the big boys, but may not have all the bells and whistles.


----------

